# Boinc and boinc_gui



## SPlissken (May 18, 2009)

Hi all

Some time ago , i installed boinc
To run it  , you have to run boinc_client and then boinc_gui to have a gui 

But i upgraded boinc and now it impossible to have boinc_gui

Boinc_client is there but the "gui" part did not install even with X11 support with make config.

Any help are welcome

When i do a deinstall it say

```
SPFreeBSD# make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for net/boinc-client
===>   Deinstalling boinc-client-6.4.5_3
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/bin/boinc_gui' doesn't exist
If you are deinstalling boinc completely, remove the /var/db/boinc directory.
Also, don't forget to remove the "boinc" user.
pkg_delete: couldn't entirely delete package (perhaps the packing list is
incorrectly specified?)
```


----------



## ale (May 18, 2009)

What is the output of `$ cat /var/db/ports/boinc-client/options`?

Did you tried 
	
	



```
cd /usr/ports/net/boinc-client
make config
```
and selecting X11?


----------



## SPlissken (May 19, 2009)

It says

```
SPFreeBSD# cat /var/db/ports/boinc-client/options
# This file is auto-generated by 'make config'.
# No user-servicable parts inside!
# Options for boinc-client-6.4.5_3
_OPTIONS_READ=boinc-client-6.4.5_3
WITH_X11=true
WITH_ALT=true
```


----------



## ale (May 19, 2009)

Sorry, I've missed that you are using WITH_X11 in the first post.
I'm not using boinc since long time, but after rebuilding it, boinc_gui is installed and working.
So boinc_gui isn't installed for you? What is the output of `$ pkg_info -Lx boinc-client | grep bin` ?


----------



## SPlissken (May 19, 2009)

Alors Ã§a donne

```
SPFreeBSD# pkg_info -Lx boinc-client | grep bin
/usr/local/bin/boinc_client
/usr/local/bin/boinc_cmd
/usr/local/bin/crypt_prog
/usr/local/bin/switcher
/usr/local/bin/boinc_gui
SPFreeBSD#
```


----------



## ale (May 19, 2009)

SPlissken said:
			
		

> ```
> SPFreeBSD# pkg_info -Lx boinc-client | grep bin
> ...
> /usr/local/bin/boinc_gui
> ```



So it seems that it's present. Or at least pkg_info think so.
What is the output of `$ ls -la /usr/local/bin/boinc_gui`?


----------



## SPlissken (May 19, 2009)

Here it is

```
[splissken@SPFreeBSD ~]$ ls -la /usr/local/bin/boinc*
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  590432 May 18 20:43 /usr/local/bin/boinc_client
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  221580 May 18 20:43 /usr/local/bin/boinc_cmd
[splissken@SPFreeBSD ~]$ 
[splissken@SPFreeBSD ~]$ ls -la /usr/local/bin/crypt*
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  78606 May 18 20:43 /usr/local/bin/crypt_prog
[splissken@SPFreeBSD ~]$ ls -la /usr/local/bin/swit* 
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  25968 Nov 20 22:29 /usr/local/bin/switch2
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   6438 May 18 20:43 /usr/local/bin/switcher
[splissken@SPFreeBSD ~]$
```
All is there except boinc_gui


----------



## ale (May 19, 2009)

And what is the output of `$ grep -A 1 boinc_gui /var/db/pkg/boinc-client-6.4.5_3/+CONTENTS` ?

Can you run 
	
	



```
cd /usr/ports/net/boinc-client
make configure
```
and add, as attachment, _/usr/ports/net/boinc-client/work/boinc-client-6.4.5/config.log_ ?


----------



## SPlissken (May 20, 2009)

ok


```
SPFreeBSD# grep -A 1 boinc_gui /var/db/pkg/boinc-client-6.4.5_3/+CONTENTS
bin/boinc_gui
include/boinc/app_ipc.h
SPFreeBSD#
```

http://splissken.free.fr/config.log

And thanks to spend time on this


----------



## SPlissken (May 20, 2009)

Well , it seems that make configure did something
Now after make deinstall and make install
i have boing_gui , so thanks a lot


----------



## SPlissken (May 20, 2009)

Yes !!!! it works , welcome little green men :beergrin


----------

